# [GLOOP] GLTafel funktioniert nicht !



## Patrick2402 (13. Feb 2015)

Guten Tag,
Ich möchte eine ganz normale GLTafel in Gloop erstellen jedoch gibt es ein Error raus wenn ich es mit einem text versehe. Hier der Code :

```
import GLOOP.*;
public class Tafel 
{
	GLKamera Kamera;
	GLLicht Licht;
	GLTafel Tafel;
public Tafel()
{
	Kamera = new GLKamera(400,400);
	Licht = new GLLicht();
	Tafel = new GLTafel(0, 0, 0,300,300);
	Tafel.setzeText("Text", 300);
}
	public static void main(String[] args) 
	{
		new Tafel();
	}
}
```

Und daraufhin kommt diese Fehlermeldung kann jemand mir helfen ?  Es wäre sehr nett !



```
java.io.FileNotFoundException: Zeichen.png (Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden): Zeichen.png
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0-AWTAnimator-1" java.lang.RuntimeException: java.lang.NullPointerException
	at jogamp.common.awt.AWTEDTExecutor.invoke(AWTEDTExecutor.java:58)
	at jogamp.opengl.awt.AWTThreadingPlugin.invokeOnOpenGLThread(AWTThreadingPlugin.java:103)
	at jogamp.opengl.ThreadingImpl.invokeOnOpenGLThread(ThreadingImpl.java:206)
	at javax.media.opengl.Threading.invokeOnOpenGLThread(Threading.java:172)
	at javax.media.opengl.Threading.invoke(Threading.java:191)
	at javax.media.opengl.awt.GLCanvas.display(GLCanvas.java:428)
	at com.jogamp.opengl.util.AWTAnimatorImpl.display(AWTAnimatorImpl.java:74)
	at com.jogamp.opengl.util.AnimatorBase.display(AnimatorBase.java:142)
	at com.jogamp.opengl.util.Animator$MainLoop.run(Animator.java:176)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.lang.NullPointerException
	at GLOOP.GLTafel.zeichneObjekt(GLTafel.java:313)
	at GLOOP.GLObjekt.executeGL(GLObjekt.java:401)
	at GLOOP.GLTafel.executeGL(GLTafel.java:272)
	at GLOOP.GLKamera.renderBild(GLKamera.java:515)
	at GLOOP.GLKamera.erstelleMonoframe(GLKamera.java:474)
	at GLOOP.GLKamera.display(GLKamera.java:367)
	at jogamp.opengl.GLDrawableHelper.displayImpl(GLDrawableHelper.java:243)
	at jogamp.opengl.GLDrawableHelper.display(GLDrawableHelper.java:230)
	at javax.media.opengl.awt.GLCanvas$7.run(GLCanvas.java:943)
	at jogamp.opengl.GLDrawableHelper.invokeGLImpl(GLDrawableHelper.java:523)
	at jogamp.opengl.GLDrawableHelper.invokeGL(GLDrawableHelper.java:462)
	at javax.media.opengl.awt.GLCanvas$9.run(GLCanvas.java:964)
	at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.access$500(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at GLOOP.GLTafel.zeichneObjekt(GLTafel.java:313)
	at GLOOP.GLObjekt.executeGL(GLObjekt.java:401)
	at GLOOP.GLTafel.executeGL(GLTafel.java:272)
	at GLOOP.GLKamera.renderBild(GLKamera.java:515)
	at GLOOP.GLKamera.erstelleMonoframe(GLKamera.java:474)
	at GLOOP.GLKamera.display(GLKamera.java:367)
	at jogamp.opengl.GLDrawableHelper.displayImpl(GLDrawableHelper.java:243)
	at jogamp.opengl.GLDrawableHelper.display(GLDrawableHelper.java:230)
	at javax.media.opengl.awt.GLCanvas$7.run(GLCanvas.java:943)
	at jogamp.opengl.GLDrawableHelper.invokeGLImpl(GLDrawableHelper.java:523)
	at jogamp.opengl.GLDrawableHelper.invokeGL(GLDrawableHelper.java:462)
	at javax.media.opengl.awt.GLCanvas$9.run(GLCanvas.java:964)
	at javax.media.opengl.Threading.invoke(Threading.java:193)
	at javax.media.opengl.awt.GLCanvas.display(GLCanvas.java:428)
	at javax.media.opengl.awt.GLCanvas.paint(GLCanvas.java:480)
	at sun.awt.RepaintArea.paintComponent(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.RepaintArea.paint(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.windows.WComponentPeer.handleEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.access$500(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at GLOOP.GLTafel.zeichneObjekt(GLTafel.java:313)
	at GLOOP.GLObjekt.executeGL(GLObjekt.java:401)
	at GLOOP.GLTafel.executeGL(GLTafel.java:272)
	at GLOOP.GLKamera.renderBild(GLKamera.java:515)
	at GLOOP.GLKamera.erstelleMonoframe(GLKamera.java:474)
	at GLOOP.GLKamera.display(GLKamera.java:367)
	at jogamp.opengl.GLDrawableHelper.displayImpl(GLDrawableHelper.java:243)
	at jogamp.opengl.GLDrawableHelper.display(GLDrawableHelper.java:230)
	at javax.media.opengl.awt.GLCanvas$7.run(GLCanvas.java:943)
	at jogamp.opengl.GLDrawableHelper.invokeGLImpl(GLDrawableHelper.java:523)
	at jogamp.opengl.GLDrawableHelper.invokeGL(GLDrawableHelper.java:462)
	at javax.media.opengl.awt.GLCanvas$9.run(GLCanvas.java:964)
	at javax.media.opengl.Threading.invoke(Threading.java:193)
	at javax.media.opengl.awt.GLCanvas.display(GLCanvas.java:428)
	at javax.media.opengl.awt.GLCanvas.paint(GLCanvas.java:480)
	at sun.awt.RepaintArea.paintComponent(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.RepaintArea.paint(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.windows.WComponentPeer.handleEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.access$500(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at GLOOP.GLTafel.zeichneObjekt(GLTafel.java:313)
	at GLOOP.GLObjekt.executeGL(GLObjekt.java:401)
	at GLOOP.GLTafel.executeGL(GLTafel.java:272)
	at GLOOP.GLKamera.renderBild(GLKamera.java:515)
	at GLOOP.GLKamera.erstelleMonoframe(GLKamera.java:474)
	at GLOOP.GLKamera.display(GLKamera.java:367)
	at jogamp.opengl.GLDrawableHelper.displayImpl(GLDrawableHelper.java:243)
	at jogamp.opengl.GLDrawableHelper.display(GLDrawableHelper.java:230)
	at javax.media.opengl.awt.GLCanvas$7.run(GLCanvas.java:943)
	at jogamp.opengl.GLDrawableHelper.invokeGLImpl(GLDrawableHelper.java:523)
	at jogamp.opengl.GLDrawableHelper.invokeGL(GLDrawableHelper.java:462)
	at javax.media.opengl.awt.GLCanvas$9.run(GLCanvas.java:964)
	at javax.media.opengl.Threading.invoke(Threading.java:193)
	at javax.media.opengl.awt.GLCanvas.display(GLCanvas.java:428)
	at javax.media.opengl.awt.GLCanvas.paint(GLCanvas.java:480)
	at sun.awt.RepaintArea.paintComponent(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.RepaintArea.paint(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.windows.WComponentPeer.handleEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.access$500(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at GLOOP.GLTafel.zeichneObjekt(GLTafel.java:313)
	at GLOOP.GLObjekt.executeGL(GLObjekt.java:401)
	at GLOOP.GLTafel.executeGL(GLTafel.java:272)
	at GLOOP.GLKamera.renderBild(GLKamera.java:515)
	at GLOOP.GLKamera.erstelleMonoframe(GLKamera.java:474)
	at GLOOP.GLKamera.display(GLKamera.java:367)
	at jogamp.opengl.GLDrawableHelper.displayImpl(GLDrawableHelper.java:243)
	at jogamp.opengl.GLDrawableHelper.display(GLDrawableHelper.java:230)
	at javax.media.opengl.awt.GLCanvas$7.run(GLCanvas.java:943)
	at jogamp.opengl.GLDrawableHelper.invokeGLImpl(GLDrawableHelper.java:523)
	at jogamp.opengl.GLDrawableHelper.invokeGL(GLDrawableHelper.java:462)
	at javax.media.opengl.awt.GLCanvas$9.run(GLCanvas.java:964)
	at javax.media.opengl.Threading.invoke(Threading.java:193)
	at javax.media.opengl.awt.GLCanvas.display(GLCanvas.java:428)
	at javax.media.opengl.awt.GLCanvas.paint(GLCanvas.java:480)
	at sun.awt.RepaintArea.paintComponent(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.RepaintArea.paint(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.windows.WComponentPeer.handleEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.access$500(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at GLOOP.GLTafel.zeichneObjekt(GLTafel.java:313)
	at GLOOP.GLObjekt.executeGL(GLObjekt.java:401)
	at GLOOP.GLTafel.executeGL(GLTafel.java:272)
	at GLOOP.GLKamera.renderBild(GLKamera.java:515)
	at GLOOP.GLKamera.erstelleMonoframe(GLKamera.java:474)
	at GLOOP.GLKamera.display(GLKamera.java:367)
	at jogamp.opengl.GLDrawableHelper.displayImpl(GLDrawableHelper.java:243)
	at jogamp.opengl.GLDrawableHelper.display(GLDrawableHelper.java:230)
	at javax.media.opengl.awt.GLCanvas$7.run(GLCanvas.java:943)
	at jogamp.opengl.GLDrawableHelper.invokeGLImpl(GLDrawableHelper.java:523)
	at jogamp.opengl.GLDrawableHelper.invokeGL(GLDrawableHelper.java:462)
	at javax.media.opengl.awt.GLCanvas$9.run(GLCanvas.java:964)
	at javax.media.opengl.Threading.invoke(Threading.java:193)
	at javax.media.opengl.awt.GLCanvas.display(GLCanvas.java:428)
	at javax.media.opengl.awt.GLCanvas.paint(GLCanvas.java:480)
	at sun.awt.RepaintArea.paintComponent(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.RepaintArea.paint(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.windows.WComponentPeer.handleEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.access$500(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at GLOOP.GLTafel.zeichneObjekt(GLTafel.java:313)
	at GLOOP.GLObjekt.executeGL(GLObjekt.java:401)
	at GLOOP.GLTafel.executeGL(GLTafel.java:272)
	at GLOOP.GLKamera.renderBild(GLKamera.java:515)
	at GLOOP.GLKamera.erstelleMonoframe(GLKamera.java:474)
	at GLOOP.GLKamera.display(GLKamera.java:367)
	at jogamp.opengl.GLDrawableHelper.displayImpl(GLDrawableHelper.java:243)
	at jogamp.opengl.GLDrawableHelper.display(GLDrawableHelper.java:230)
	at javax.media.opengl.awt.GLCanvas$7.run(GLCanvas.java:943)
	at jogamp.opengl.GLDrawableHelper.invokeGLImpl(GLDrawableHelper.java:523)
	at jogamp.opengl.GLDrawableHelper.invokeGL(GLDrawableHelper.java:462)
	at javax.media.opengl.awt.GLCanvas$9.run(GLCanvas.java:964)
	at javax.media.opengl.Threading.invoke(Threading.java:193)
	at javax.media.opengl.awt.GLCanvas.display(GLCanvas.java:428)
	at javax.media.opengl.awt.GLCanvas.paint(GLCanvas.java:480)
	at sun.awt.RepaintArea.paintComponent(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.RepaintArea.paint(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.windows.WComponentPeer.handleEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.access$500(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at GLOOP.GLTafel.zeichneObjekt(GLTafel.java:313)
	at GLOOP.GLObjekt.executeGL(GLObjekt.java:401)
	at GLOOP.GLTafel.executeGL(GLTafel.java:272)
	at GLOOP.GLKamera.renderBild(GLKamera.java:515)
	at GLOOP.GLKamera.erstelleMonoframe(GLKamera.java:474)
	at GLOOP.GLKamera.display(GLKamera.java:367)
	at jogamp.opengl.GLDrawableHelper.displayImpl(GLDrawableHelper.java:243)
	at jogamp.opengl.GLDrawableHelper.display(GLDrawableHelper.java:230)
	at javax.media.opengl.awt.GLCanvas$7.run(GLCanvas.java:943)
	at jogamp.opengl.GLDrawableHelper.invokeGLImpl(GLDrawableHelper.java:523)
	at jogamp.opengl.GLDrawableHelper.invokeGL(GLDrawableHelper.java:462)
	at javax.media.opengl.awt.GLCanvas$9.run(GLCanvas.java:964)
	at javax.media.opengl.Threading.invoke(Threading.java:193)
	at javax.media.opengl.awt.GLCanvas.display(GLCanvas.java:428)
	at javax.media.opengl.awt.GLCanvas.paint(GLCanvas.java:480)
	at sun.awt.RepaintArea.paintComponent(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.RepaintArea.paint(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.windows.WComponentPeer.handleEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.access$500(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.NullPointerException
	
[...] //zulang um es zu posten
```


----------



## Patrick2402 (16. Feb 2015)

Bitte Thema schließen


----------

